# Jackson Dominion Riverbed Quilt vs Dominion Pro Series Ivory



## CARABAO (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I just want to ask for your opinion.

A friend of mine offered me a trade deal for one my guitars for his Riverbed Dominion, but I was eyeing the Pro Series Ivory Dominion before that.

If you were in my place, which would you choose? My heart says to get the Ivory one.

A lil bit of background - I'm used to Fenders / Gibsons. My last modern guitar was an Ibanez RG7420. My current guitars are: Fender Telecaster (MIJ), Fender Strat 61 FSR Thin Skin, Gibson LPC, Gibson LP Gothic II, Gibson LP Gothic Morte.

Here are the pics of the two:

Ivory:






Riverbed:





I did a bit of research and it seems that the main differences would be:
1) Origin: Ivory = MIM; Riverbed = MIJ (maybe better?)
2) Pickups: Ivory = DiMarzio Dominions; Riverbed = Duncan 59s
3) Neck: Ivory = Oiled / bare (love this); Riverbed = painted
4) Tuners: Ivory = not sure what kind; Riverbed = Sperzels

Here's one more thing.. If ever I'll get the Ivory, it'll be brand new, most likely I'll buy it from SweetWater.

Are there any red flags about the Pro Series that I should know about? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## asher (Nov 18, 2014)

Are you sure the Riverbed doesn't have an oiled neck too?


----------



## CARABAO (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey Asher, I'm assuming it'd look like this:


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2014)

It's oiled. Here's my riverbed.








The MIJ dominion is an amazing guitar and I honestly don't think you would regret it at all. I really love mine, it's got a really comfy neck that's definitely closer to Gibson/Fender than most metal guitars and it's super verstatile.


----------



## jc986 (Nov 18, 2014)

The first few years they were made the necks were painted. Do you know what year it is?


----------



## CARABAO (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow! That's nice!!! I'll check it out.. will get back to you guys in a bit.


----------



## CARABAO (Nov 19, 2014)

This is oiled, right?


----------



## CARABAO (Nov 19, 2014)

And here's the actual guitar, can't view the neck from here. Would you be able to know?





By the way, are you guys saying that it's better to get the Riverbed one?


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2014)

Definitely oiled 

and yes to getting the riverbed one as well!


----------



## ToneLab (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a MIJ one and they are awesome. One of the best guitars I have ever owned regardless of price. It is true that the early ones did have painted necks so you have to ask to know. The oiled neck is amazing. You definitely want to go with the MIJ one unless the neck is painted and that is a deal killer for you. Plus Riverbed is a sick color. You may want to swap the 59 in the bridge. I tried Dominions in mine and didn't like them - way too mid-dominant and it reduced the incredible versatility this guitar can have. I went with a SH-5 custom and love it.


----------



## CARABAO (Nov 19, 2014)

This is so hard guys... I know that in reality that the riverbed MIJ is better but the ivory is really calling me. What do you usually do when you have this dilemma? Ughh!!

PS. I can't get both LOL


----------



## vilk (Nov 19, 2014)

Dude, I totally know how you feel. I like the way the ivory looks way better than the riverbed. But obviously build quality rules over all.

I think the real answer here is to stick it out and wait until you can find the wine-drunk colored one.


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2014)

Found a wine drunk one 
Jackson Pro Mark Morton Dominion Electric Guitar 717669796853 | eBay


----------



## asher (Nov 19, 2014)

Jake said:


> Found a wine drunk one
> Jackson Pro Mark Morton Dominion Electric Guitar 717669796853 | eBay





I put that on my watch list yesterday, but I just made a hooge purchase I haven't NGDed yet so I really shouldn't spend any more


----------



## oversteve (Nov 19, 2014)

Are you sure the ivory one is MIM? As far as I know MIM are only bolt on models, others are made in China or Indonesia currently


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2014)

oversteve said:


> Are you sure the ivory one is MIM? As far as I know MIM are only bolt on models, others are made in China or Indonesia currently


I believe I remember someone confirming that the new ivory and black beauty ones would be MIM but I have no idea when that was or where I heard it


----------



## CARABAO (Nov 19, 2014)

Wine Drunk eh? I'd love how it sounds when you say "My guitar's wine drunk.. wasted like a boss" Somethin you have to say while stroking your beard. LOL!

Yeah but it's true that quality rules over all... 

Here's the MIM thing at the 2 minute mark: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er91JLed64A


----------



## asher (Nov 19, 2014)

Riverbed, Bourbon Burst, Wine Drunk, Old School Burst.


----------



## jamesfarrell (Apr 18, 2015)

Anybody looking to sell their Dominion, PM me.


----------



## Duraesu (Apr 22, 2015)

If you have the chance to grab a japanese Dominion... Do it! I had one and it was an awesome instrument


----------



## ToneLab (Apr 22, 2015)

_velkan said:


> If you have the chance to grab a japanese Dominion... Do it! I had one and it was an awesome instrument



Yup. Love mine.


----------



## Duvell (Apr 27, 2015)

Tuners: Ivory = Jackson ; Riverbed = Sperzels


----------



## jamesfarrell (Apr 27, 2015)

Does anybody know if the 2015's are MIJ as well? Ima get one of the black ones if I can get my hands on one. I love the guitar, don't like the finish color on this.


----------



## ToneLab (Apr 27, 2015)

jamesfarrell said:


> Does anybody know if the 2015's are MIJ as well? Ima get one of the black ones if I can get my hands on one. I love the guitar, don't like the finish color on this.



I have that finish. Bourbon Burst. I love it. I really wanted the wine drunk or the river bottom (I think that was it) (great names) but this one has grown on me - probably because its such a damn nice guitar. Monster tone. The unfinished back of the neck, split coils etc. I haven't played the MIM ones.


----------



## jamesfarrell (Apr 27, 2015)

Are the 2015's MIM?

For a MIJ one, which mine is, the headstock point was all messed up but I fixed it luckily. I must have got a lemon. I didn't like the guitar much at first, but it's growing on me fast. So much so that I want the black one now


----------



## Mr_Oomori (Sep 29, 2015)

Newer ones r made in Indonesia. I bought one and found that fact.
Cant believe Jackson is selling Indonesian guitars at USD1,800.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr_Oomori said:


> Newer ones r made in Indonesia. I bought one and found that fact.
> Cant believe Jackson is selling Indonesian guitars at USD1,800.



Where are you seeing $1800 USD? Sweetwater has the Pro for $1300 and the X-series for ~$800. The X-series is definitely Indonesian-made but that's not far off from other brands (the Indo Ibanez sig models are around that price point). Even if the Pro one is Indo (and I wouldn't be too surprised if it is, seeing as the other Pro models seem to be) that's a steep price but not quite as steep as $1,800.

It definitely is pretty odd that the Dominion costs so much more than the other Pro sigs (Broderick is only $900ish).

Are you just converting what you paid to USD from (I assume) yen? What do the other guitars in the Pro series cost in USD when you convert like that?


----------



## Mr_Oomori (Sep 29, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Where are you seeing $1800 USD? Sweetwater has the Pro for $1300 and the X-series for ~$800. The X-series is definitely Indonesian-made but that's not far off from other brands (the Indo Ibanez sig models are around that price point). Even if the Pro one is Indo (and I wouldn't be too surprised if it is, seeing as the other Pro models seem to be) that's a steep price but not quite as steep as $1,800.
> 
> It definitely is pretty odd that the Dominion costs so much more than the other Pro sigs (Broderick is only $900ish).
> 
> Are you just converting what you paid to USD from (I assume) yen? What do the other guitars in the Pro series cost in USD when you convert like that?



Yup bud, Broderick signature 6 string model here is like $1350, and 7 string model is $1480, I guess I shouldnt have bought it in JP lol


----------



## stevexc (Sep 29, 2015)

That's pretty much it  Unfortunately it's not really a "fair" statement to say Jackson is selling it for $x outside of that currency's home, it usually gets distorted by the conversion and geographical issues.


----------

